# Encore caliber for deer



## Ellis Prairie (Jan 1, 2012)

What caliber would you choose in a 15" (factory) Encore barrel for deer hunting?


----------



## RNC (Jan 1, 2012)

30-30 is a goodun ;]


----------



## Win1917 (Jan 2, 2012)

In a 15" barrel basically the sky's limit. If you're not a reloader I'd pick something with good ammo availability like 243, 7-08, 308. I used to have a 260 that was a tack driver.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 2, 2012)

308 is probably your best choice for a factory barrel.  You can get loads from 125 grains to 220 grains off the shelf, which will have you hunting anything from coyotes to elk.

I would stay away from the "long-action" cartridges as a 15" barrel doesn't give you enough length to get a good powder burn, so you end up with pretty much the same velocities as you would get with the short-action counterparts.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 2, 2012)

.280 if it's available.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 2, 2012)

This could start a lot of fussing Myself I have from .223 to 308 in rifle style loads ----  357MAX to 460 S&W Mag in the pistol loads  -- prefer  the 7-30 waters for stalk hunting   the 243 or 308 for longer range stand hunting-- never know what I'll take out till I leave the house


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the 7-08 , an awesome round. Not much kicking.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 2, 2012)

*.30-30 is good*

I have a T/C Contender with a .30-30 Win. barrel, and I'd use it for deer out to whatever distance I could count on a hit right in the spot I aim for.   I'm sure I lose a couple  hundred f.p.s. of velocity by shooting it from a barrel about 6" shorter than a standard .30-30 rifle barrel, but at close range (under 100 yards) that bullet should hit hard enough and fast enough to do the job.  Ammo is plentiful and not expensive either.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 3, 2012)

45-70 all the way!


----------



## 97 Mangler (Jan 3, 2012)

The performance of any round in an Encore will be better than the same round in a revolver or semi.  Pic the caliber you like the most and practice.


----------



## carver (Jan 6, 2012)

I've got a contender in .223 and a encore in 7mm08,that 7mm08 is hard to beat.


----------



## sheriffandy (Jan 21, 2012)

35 whelen


----------



## Beartrkkr (Jan 21, 2012)

I think you'd be better off with one of the calibers based on the 308 case than the 30-06 (280, 35 Whelen).  Probably a bit more efficient in the short barrel.

I'd choose in order of preference:
.260
7-08
308
243


----------



## Eddy M. (May 13, 2012)

I want to try a 260  ----- but they are hard to find used - (several companys sell new barrels)-- on paper they look real good  -  more power than the 243 less recoil than the 308  -- I'm looking for one -- let ya know if I get one and how it shoots


----------



## deast1988 (May 13, 2012)

I would choose the 6.5 creedmoor it's an extremely efficient round with awesome ballistic capabilitys a 120gr bullet wouldn't kick out of the 15in barrel wouldnt lose that much velocity yet the retained ballistic coefficient would allow the bullet to be lethal to 250yds out of an encore pistol. With less kick then any 08 opinion of course Iv been looking hard at this for minute the article I first read the author had 3 groups with 3 different bullets at 100yds all sub 1in. I would reload for this one but bullets are reasonable and becoming more available due to the round catching on with a lot of shooters.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jun 5, 2012)

what about a 22-250 cal


----------



## Richard P (Jun 5, 2012)

For me it would depend on what distance I expected a shot opportunity. To around 100yds almost anything reasonable will do. If you are expection a shot nearer 200yds and have a place for a good rest and in good light--- the rifle cartridges such as mentioned will serve better.  I'd look at bullet performance for 120 to 150gr.  
I have two choices in 7mmBR and can draw on a 15'' 7mm-08 if needed.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jun 21, 2012)

*7m-08*

I have a 30-30 with the 15" barrel it shoots real good, but if I had it to do again I would go with the 7m-08. You would increase the energy level and flatten the trajectory. In mine (30-30) I shoot 150gr hollow point Winchester factory loads. It performs very well. My longest kill with it is a ranged 140 yards and my closest is 8 steps while on the ground. The 30-30 does great but the 7-08 is just some better. Either would serve you well on Ga. whitetails.


----------

